# Blue Tegus Size/enclosure...



## robnpg (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, I know this may be more suitable for the enclosure section, but as normal in Tegus research, I'm finding conflicting info. I hear that Blue Tegus are smaller(shorter) than Argentine B&W's, but to what degree? If an 8x4x4 enclosure is recommended for a B&W, then what about the Blue? I'm the one who started the FRilled vs Tegus discussion and am not quite ready to give up my fight for the Tegu!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, blues generally average 3-3.5 feet. The biggest I have seen was 54 inches. Most people usually go by 2x the length of the lizard x the length for the cage size. For an argentine, that usually adds up to 8x4x4. For a blue, 6x3x3 would be ok. Keep in mind that these are MINIMAL cages, bigger is better.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 8, 2007)

You can get by with a 5x2 cage but thats only if you take your tegu out when your home. I feel bad my poor boy is in a 4x2 right now. I started to work on his new cage but then i got sick and now the weather is threating to put the project on hold again... what i wouldn't do for a gauarge and a few extra hundered dollars to get this project done. My male is pushing the 4 foot mark but my new female who is the same age is only 2 1/2 feet. She'd do fine in Bosco's cage. But i'm a firm beliver in bigger is better when it comes to reptile, cages and animal alike, lol.


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

chelvis said:


> You can get by with a 5x2 cage but thats only if you take your tegu out when your home. I feel bad my poor boy is in a 4x2 right now. I started to work on his new cage but then i got sick and now the weather is threating to put the project on hold again... what i wouldn't do for a gauarge and a few extra hundered dollars to get this project done. My male is pushing the 4 foot mark but my new female who is the same age is only 2 1/2 feet. She'd do fine in Bosco's cage. But i'm a firm beliver in bigger is better when it comes to reptile, cages and animal alike, lol.



Wow, that's a huge blue! I suppose a 5x2 would be ok for a little bit, as long as you take him out a lot. I still would reccomend a 6x3 or bigger though, since it will be hard to turn around with only 2 feet of width.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 8, 2007)

Put it this way right now he only really sleeps in there. I'm lucky enough to have almost no furniture in my room so when i'm room he has full rang over my room. Right now his new cage i'm building is 4x6. I rather go wider then longer. I think i'm just gonna pick up a large horse trough and use that untill spring. We'll see.


----------

